# Mgonzo2u: A So Cal newbie checking in



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I just wanted to make sure I joined the ranks the correct way so I am using this thread to introduce myself and my family. My name is M Gonzales aka Mgonzo2u. I am going to be 37 on 08/17/04 and am married to Kat who is 38 and together we have one 9 mos old daughter. We all love to camp more than anything else in life (well, almost anything <wink>).

We just upgraded from a 2003 Wanderer 179UD (wide lite hybrid) to an '05 Outback 21RS for the added convenience of a tub to bathe the little one and hard sided walls all the way around to help control the inside temp a little better during all seasons (again for the lil one). I signed the PO for this new unit on Friday, 7/30/04 and will take delivery as soon as the unit makes its way down from the factory in Oregon to my Orange County, CA dealer. We can not wait to get this unit in hand.

*UPDATE:* Got "the call" from the dealer yesterday. We take delivery on Sunday (8/8/04) at 10am.

*YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*!










I look forward to learning and sharing RV'ing experiences with this forum.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome to the site. I joined just over a month ago and have been really enjoying the sharing of information.

You'll find this a bit addictive though.

The Outback has proven to be a great TT for a family with small children. We don't regret the purchase at all ... well except for the fact that I will need a larger tow vehicle pretty soon.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mgonzo2u welcome to the Outbackers clan! Glad you found the site and jumped right on in. Having moved over here from our Hybrid I can say I love the Outback.. no more tents to clean and setup is so much quicker now. I love camping again with it.

There are several other SoCal members here and I think they are even trying to pull off a Rally too - might be fun if you can join in the Outbacker Cal Rally.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, glad you joined us! action


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the site!!

We love our 21RS

Mike


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome Mgonzo2u.









Vern


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome Gonzo! Yet another California Outbacker, we are taking over!

I had the opportunity to walk through what I thought would be a small trailer recently at my dealers lot. I was very surprised to see how well the floorplan in the 21RS was laid out, and how spacious it really was. Better than my Sister's prior 23' Wilderness. Congrats, and best of luck to you and the family.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

To All:

Thank you for making a newbie feel welcomed to this forum.

Best regards from So Cal.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard Mgonzo2u







I think that the California Outbacker's Rule!

Walter


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Congrats and welcome!
We ourselves made the move from a hybrid to a "real" camper months ago to loose the tent ends and make it easier for us with our 9 month old, also leaving room for the 10 year old.

Your going to have a nice setup when you marry that outback to the new durango!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

> I think that the California Outbacker's Rule!


Really!







Lets see, I do believe the Forum owner is from Texas. Y'all ever here about *"Dont Mess With Texas"*























Vern


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Btw I was the same with upgrading from a hybrid, we too have a little one at 18 months, he loves his baths!!!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Welcome Mgonzo2u from another Outbacking californian action

Jim


----------

